# help! does luxating patella only apply to hind legs



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

this is happened a couple of times already, he'll run for the ball and then yelp out in pain and lift up his left front leg... can this be luxating patella? im having the vet check him out on monday before the neutering...









actually, he's going to the vet later today. he jumped up on the couch and started crying in pain and he's limping and not putting much weight on his front left leg. im worried, i wish the vet had time for him now!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

If I am not mistaken...........dogs only have knees on the rear legs. The front leg could be a pulled muscle, a toe nail snagging in the carpet, a torn dew claw, etc. 



Where is our forum Vet....Jaimie. She will know if I am wrong.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

okay, then maybe he pulled a muscle... im taking him to the vet today to make sure everythings okay.... so i guess we're not going camping today...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about his leg and your cancelled trip. You'll just have to do a lot of laying low this weekend... lots of snuggling and cuddling with him!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sure hope Otis is feeling all better soon!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh - poor little Otis ... let us know what the vet finds out, okay? Maybe your camping trip can be saved.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

so we're bck from the vet!! thanks for all of your concerns. it seems like otis pulled his shoulder and neck muscle so he got a shot for pain and we took some pain medicine home. he'll be on limited activity for a week bu since he's being neutered on monday, he would have been limited anyway.... now.. i just have to get over the neutering jitters!! 

so i guess we're not goin camping but taking it eawsy all weekend!! im sad because i was looking forward to it and otis would have had a great time too..


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

So glad he is ok! To bad for your trip, but there is always another time. Just find a comfy spot and keep settled down in front of the tv with lots of blankets, toys, and treats. After his neutar...and he'll be fine, you will see you'll be camping befor long, and having a great time!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad that you decided to take him on into the vet's office. My motto is....when in doubt, check it out.







Sorry to hear that Otis has a pulled muscle, but maybe the quiet weekend will help you both. Just find a comfy chair and cuddle your sweet baby and enjoy the down time.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry that Otis has the pulled muscle but when I first read it, I was afraid it was a disc problem in the upper back so actually relieved that it is just the muscle. Hope the med helps him with the pain... pulled muscles can be very painful.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear that Otis is going to be ok, and I am sure his neutering will go well for him too, but we all seem to worry anyway till it's all over


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Good to hear it's a pulled muscle, well not good







but you know what i mean







He'll be fine soon & good luck with the op Monday


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

glad to hear otis is going to be ok


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Poor Otis. Lots of hugs and kisses coming your way.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Sending lots of hugs and nose wicks to you and Otis - wishing him a speedy recovery for his little op on Monday.



He will be back to his old self before you know it




















Hugs and tail wags





Dede and the little sausage from down under

[attachment=14929:attachment]


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad Otis will be doing better. Always a worry when something like this crops up.


----------

